# 2013 Keystone Outback 230Rs Toy Hauler



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

Price Reduced to $19,900. I really don't want to store it this winter. Come see it and make an offer.

This is not your typical toy hauler with an industrial looking interior, this has a nice interior for mom and room to haul your toys.

2013 Keystone Outback 230RS TOY HAULER w/Rear Slide King Bed, Booth Dinette, Jack-Knife Sofa, Refrigerator, Double Kitchen Sink, 3 Burner Range w/oven, Microwave oven, LCD TV, Blue-Ray player, Tub/shower, Toilet, Lav., Front Cargo Area w/56" Ramp Door, Bunk Beds w/Wardrobe, and second TV with DVD built in, Power Awning, Power Tongue Jack, Aluminum Wheels, Outdoor Kitchen, More. Clean and nice! Only used a few times for local camping. We bought it new. Will sell for current payoff approx. $21,550. Will sell with optional new used once 12,000 lb. Equal-i-zer Sway Control Hitch 
This camper is located in Moline IL. 61265
Call or text Marty at 309-236-411five. Leave message and I will call back if I'm at work.


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

Would really like to sell this. Make reasonable offer. May take small Class C motorhome on trade.


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

Price Reduced to $19,900. I really don't want to store it this winter. Come see it and make an offer.
Call or text Marty at 309-236-4115


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dirt Race Fans said:


> Price Reduced to $19,900. I really don't want to store it this winter. Come see it and make an offer.
> Call or text Marty at 309-236-4115


I put our 301BQ on RV Trader and Craigslist and it sold in 10 days at full asking price. Good luck!!


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

Still for sale. Make offer


----------

